# Honda Foreman 350 Question...



## Jdgreen (Oct 7, 2012)

I am looking at buying a Honda Foreman 350 from an 82 year old gentleman I have known for about 20 years.  He has always kept it inside and it is, for all pratical purposes, perfect.  I am personally aware of its use and care.

I believe it is a 1988 Honda 350 4x4 Foreman. He said it was the first year for this model.  It looks absolutely new with the exception of a layer of dust.  He claims he has never even washed it. It has less than 100 hours on it. If I did not know him and how the four wheeler was used, I would not believe this.

Does anyone know about this particular unit?  I know there are a lot of 300's, but what about the 350?

He wants what he paid for it in 88.  I think it is well worth the money. ($3800)  I know there is not another one like it, at least not in Georgia.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  Any input is appreciated..


----------



## william johnson (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds like a good unit. 3800 is way to much for a 88 model
 My father got a 96 foreman in great condition for 1600. I think you could do better on the $$$


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought a 99 450 with around 200 hours on it for 2000 8 years ago.I believe I would hold out for a better price.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 8, 2012)

Is that the one with a straight front axle?


----------



## Jdgreen (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't remember about the front axle, but I can look the next time I am over there.  It is parked nose up against a wall right now and even though I have seen it in use, I can not remember.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 8, 2012)

$3800 for a 1988 model?  Has he lost his marbles?

Seriously, doesn't matter how pristine that thing is, $2k is the absolute most I'd give for it.  At $3800, go buy a new one and have a newer, better 4 wheeler with a warranty.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 8, 2012)

If you ride much, that straight front axle will beat you to death. Takes an acre to turn it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

No way it's worth anywhere close to $3800.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 8, 2012)

NADA has the retail value at $1525 in excellent condition all the way down to $270 for fair condition.

It's nothing special, certainly not a collectors item. 

He only wants what he paid for it new? Wonder where he got the idea anybody would pay that much for a 25 year old ATV.


----------



## 440Mopar (Oct 8, 2012)

x2 on the over price , these 350 where a breed all there own ,nothing off any other honda fit these things .which makes parts extremely expensive.they where rough ridding and geared really low.


----------



## Jdgreen (Oct 8, 2012)

440Mopar said:


> x2 on the over price , these 350 where a breed all there own ,nothing off any other honda fit these things .which makes parts extremely expensive.they where rough ridding and geared really low.



That is what I am wondering..  are parts even available when something does wear out..  It's neat, but maybe I need to look for something else?  It is in a class all by itself though.


----------



## Tank1202 (Oct 9, 2012)

There are 2013 Ranchers 2WD that go for that price


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 9, 2012)

Jdgreen said:


> That is what I am wondering..  are parts even available when something does wear out..  It's neat, but maybe I need to look for something else?  It is in a class all by itself though.



Yes...look for something else.

If it was a 1985 ATC 250r, and he was asking what he paid for it, I'd say go for it.

If it was a 1981 ATC 110 blue with the balloon tires, I'd say go for it.

But it isn't a collector.  And unfortunately, the early 350s will never be collectors.  Maybe the 300s...but even then, they're not worth $3k.  Do yourself a favor.  Buy a 2013 and enjoy the comforts of 25 years newer.


----------



## 02660 (Oct 10, 2012)

They are great machines but I would not pay that much. You could buy a used bigger 4x4 for less than that. You could buy a used grizzly 660 off craigslist for less and have a much bigger more capable atv.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 10, 2012)

everyone here is correct! you could spend way less on a donkey and itd ride mo better! Go to Chattanooga and prob get a 2012 for that kind of $$$.


----------



## Jdgreen (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks for the input folks..  I can now make a more informed decision..


----------

